# DW 735X/DH 330 Metrabo



## Leru (Mar 13, 2013)

A warm hello to all! My name is Persa Valer are from Romania and I am very, very new to the forum. I want to buy a car width. I have two choices: DW735X and Metabo 330. DW735X has 3 knives and 13in. Width, which is great, but the power supply is AC 110V Courent American norm. Might use a converter from 110 V to 220 V courent, power. Metabo DH 330 is only two cutting knives, but is 13in. width, and the electric motor is 1.8 kW. So strong enough. This car is powered at 220 V AC-EU norm. What do you advise me to buy? Special expect Phil P's opinion in England.
With sympathy,
Valer:sad::sad:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Valer we call those thickness planers or just planers. The DW 735 is rated extremely good. I have not seen or heard of a Metabo planer over here so I cannot compare them. I do have a Metabo jigsaw and it is the best I've ever used. If they are comparable in quality I would probably go with it if it doesn't require a power converter.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil P is the guy to ask on these machines Valer. Good job on this post!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Valer and welcome

I have to say I'm not familiar with either of these models. In fact the only portable *thicknesser* (that's what we call them in the UK) I've used in recent years was the Makita 2012NB, and that was chosen because it's one of the few 110 volt models available on the UK market. Over here we use 230 volt 50Hz mains except for building sites where we are required to use 110 volt 50Hz instead. because of that any construction trades person who works on large sites or those run by the large contractors will normally have 110 volt kit exclusively and that means having a 230 to 110 volt step-down transformer. The DW735 is hard to come by in the UK, we see the DW733 andthe D27300 combined planer/thicknesser a lot more, and looking at the US spec I think you would need something like a 3kVA site transformer to run one. These are heavy, although not too expensive (circa 80 Euros over here for a reasonable quality one, although I've no idea how much they would cost where you are)

The other machine you refer to is a Metabo DH(?)330. As I said I don't know the machine myself, but the spec looks similar to the Makita

Sorry I can't say any more

Regards

Phil


----------



## Leru (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your good intentions and relevant information.
Greet,
Valer


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Valer
I have dw735x great machine also have older delta 12" planer 2 blades both work well but the 3 blade dw735x faster smoother least snipe and is construction grade planer if you can afford the different in price I would buy the dw$735x john


----------



## Jack100 (Mar 23, 2013)

hi Valer,
I bought a Makita 2012nb Thicknesser about 2 years ago and even though it was more expensive than others (especially a Metabo) it was worth it. it is a fabulous reliable machine. i have a 220 volt version and I have planed mostly hardwoods with it and the blades still give a perfect finish. I looked in to the DeWalt also at the time but settled on the makita as it was cheaper and had better reviews. many reviews mentioned the fact that there was no snipe with the Makita and even though I really did,nt believe it as any planer Thicknesser I had used all had some snipe I find that with the Makita it is true. I now often crosscut pieces to exact lengths before planing, something I would never have done before with other planer Thicknesser.


----------



## Jack100 (Mar 23, 2013)

*makita no snipe*

hi Valer,
I bought a Makita 2012nb Thicknesser about 2 years ago and even though it was more expensive than others (especially a Metabo) it was worth it. it is a fabulous reliable machine. i have a 220 volt version and I have planed mostly hardwoods with it and the blades still give a perfect finish. I looked in to the DeWalt also at the time but settled on the makita as it was cheaper and had better reviews. many reviews mentioned the fact that there was no snipe with the Makita and even though I really did,nt believe it as any planer Thicknesser I had used all had some snipe I find that with the Makita it is true. I now often crosscut pieces to exact lengths before planing, something I would never have done before with other planer Thicknesser.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
I agree with the idea of avoiding a transformer or converter to go from 220-230 to 110v.

I'm in france , so I can tell only about things I see around.

First bad thing about this metabo thicknesser is the use of aluminium as a guiding plate.

the guiding plate MUST be made of die-cast iron. Because wood is abrasive. cast-iron
will wear- out , but a lot slower than aluminium.

The second thing that comes in my mind is that thoses thicknessers are usually in heavy-duty use and the Motor MUST be a brushless, type NOT an "universal motor"
this Metabo got an universal motor then it looks just a DIY machine for litle occasional works.

Got myself a metabo planer thicknesser type rd 26f (260mm-10") jointer table is aluminium and will wear , thicknesser is dye-cast iron ( better) motor is a strong 3 HP brushless.Name changed it's now:Metabo Raboteuse HC 260 C - 2,2 WNB
Weight is 71 Kg. 220-230 monophase.The aluminium vertical fence is a bit weak and I need to check it with a small precision square before use.
This machine works happyly for hours and hours with two guys feeding it.
(Design was made by lurem)

Catalogue outils (semi-) stationnaires - Produits - Metabo France - Des outils de professionnels pour des professionnels


A lighter one is the kity-scheppach.Dégau-Rabot 439 The tables are dye-cast iron !
but smaller 200mm - 8 " width. A good brushless motor and 41 Kg.
Those kity french machines are quite simple, but efficient and reliable.
(no bells and whisle)
A good choice if wheight is a problem.

Scheppach : Kity » - Hobelmaschinen »

You might also find really old machines wheighting around 70Kg that are really well made, missed one for around 100 euros..

Think about the amount of work you have and how long you want to keep the machine..
Or use it as disposable , and use warranty .


Regards.


----------



## Leru (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all! I like your ideas and opinions! I do not know why and shame the company DEWALT did not develop DW -735 x and European Standard - 220 Volt. 3 blades give a much better quality material worked.
Leru


----------

